# Sophia Yin and Ian Dunbar in the area!



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am pretty excited. I am not in the dog training profession, but love learning. I found out today both Sophia Yin and Ian Dunbar are going to be doing seminars near me! I am not sure I will be able to get into both, but enrolled for Sophia Yin. A friend is going to try to get me a spot for Dunbar.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Lucky you! Where is Nor Cal? Nowhere near me I presume?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Northern California.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh.....only the other side of the country! Bet it's lovely there. Thats awesome though, I hope you do get tickets to Ian Dunbar, we got a lot of handouts of his when Mol was in puppy class. He's great!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So lucky! I'd love to go! :biggrin1:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sophia Yin is AMAZING! I've seen her speak once, very cool. Ian Dunbar I've heard is equally as awesome to see...I'm still waiting for my opportunity!!! Take notes!!! Post em up!!!


----------

